# Cover sheets?



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Butcher paper, Teflon sheet, parchment paper. Any difference between these 3 when doing heat presses?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a difference in the Teflon and the others in the thickness. I do not recommend covering the transfers.


----------



## 717ink (Jul 8, 2013)

We have never used cover sheets, only press straight to transfer paper. the only exception is if it looks like there is spray tack on the back of the transfer paper. Then we use the cover sheet as a precautionary measure to protect the heat press.


----------

